# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  ادرس كنترل پنل سايت را چگونه پيدا كنم؟

## raspotineiran

سلام 
اگر دسترسي به مدير سرور سايت نداشته باشيم و فقط يوزر پسورد  ftp سايت ( هاست ويندوز)را دارم و فايل اپلود ميكنم ولي چگونه ميتوان وارد كنترل پنل هاست شد براي تنظيم ايميلsmtp ؟
مثلا اين سايت:
www.superiran.dk كنترل پنلش چي ميتونه باشه؟
چگونه بفهمم اين هاست را از كجا گرفتن تا با اونجا مكاتبه كنم براي كنترل پنل البته اگه كنترل پنل داشته باشه فعلا اينو ميدونم كه:
http://who.is/whois-dk/ip-address/superiran.dk
Nameservers 
Hostname:             ns.andersenit.dk 
Hostname:             ns1.andersenit.dk 
 بايد با andersenit.dk  مكاتبه كنم؟
اينم ادرس مربوط به smtp نميدونم چرا با يوزر پسورد ftp لوگين نميشه: 

http://smtp.superiran.dk/mail/

----------


## kashaneh

دوست من همون اطلاعاتي كه در Name Server ذكر شده يعني andersenit.dkتنها مرجع براي مكاتبه شما مي باشد چون ميزباني سايت مورد نظر شما بر عهده آنها مي باشد

----------

